
New York’s longstanding Apple retailer Tekserve is closing up shop - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/30/tekserve/
======
supergeek133
We had a similar situation to this in Minnesota with a company called
FirstTech (they were actually Apple's first reseller!)

[http://www.twincities.com/2014/03/18/minneapolis-
firsttech-a...](http://www.twincities.com/2014/03/18/minneapolis-firsttech-
apple-retailing-pioneer-is-closing/)

